# Abfrage aus SQL und addieren ...



## Watusimann (5. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
eine Tabelle aus einer DB soll ausgelesen und zusammengerechnet werden.

Ich habe einen DLL counter und möchte eine Statistik basteln. Dazu wollte ich eigentlich die einzelnen DLLs zusammenrechnen und etsprechend in einer Grafik darstellen.
Nur leider bin ich mit meinen ganzen Anfängen nicht weit gekommen. Hätte jemand eine Idee bzw. könnte mir jemand sagen / schreiben, wie ich Abfrage der SQL schreiben muß, um alles zusammen zurechnen? 

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus


----------



## Centrepiece (5. März 2006)

Hey,
kannst Du Dein Problem noch ein bisschen ausführlicher beschreiben? 
Benutzt Du schon Tabellen der Datenbank? Was soll die Grafik enthalten?
Also einfach ein paar mehr Infos und Dir wird sicherlich schneller geholfen.
Gruß


----------



## Watusimann (5. März 2006)

```
$result  = mysql_query("SELECT  COUNT(*) as count FROM  download") or die("Error"); 
{
                        echo  mysql_fetch_assoc($result);
}
```

Also im Grunde geht es nur darum, daß ich eine Tabelle namens download habe, welche mit momentan 11 Einträgen bestückt ist. Die Tab. ist gegliedert in 
id - name - beschreibung - count

pro Downloadklick wird count = count+1 ausgeführt.

Die Spalte Count soll nun ausgelesen werden und addiert werden, sprich 

id count
1  51
2  30
3  46

usw ...
$ergebnis  = 51 + 30 + 46;

Nur wie komm ich zur $ergebnis ?

Danach weiter zukommen, ist das kein Problem mehr. 
Ich hoffe das kann man jetzt besser verstehen.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (5. März 2006)

Gibt sicher auch n MySQL Befehl, der die addiert, aber so auf die schnelle fällt mir das ein:


```
while ($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result) {
  $ergebnis += $row['count']
}
```


----------



## Watusimann (5. März 2006)

Hey super,

Recht herzlichen Dank - das funktioniert


----------



## hpvw (5. März 2006)

```
SELECT SUM(`count`) AS `summe` FROM `download`
```


----------

